# Are these eggs in the nest?



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Could someone please help me out? I woke up today to see a small bubblenest, but I didn't look at it closely. Mizu and Daxia were fighting really badly, and both had several torn fins, so I took her out. But when I took her out, I noticed the nest looked different, and I started thinking that maybe those were eggs. Its extremely small and he isn't adding anything to it, but I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if it looked like there are eggs or not. 





























Parts do look milky white, while others are clear. Idk. Help? lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I can't tell by those pictures but it sounds like eggs to me


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks, I hope they are <3 

But shouldn't the male be tending to it? Not only are they kinda scattered now, but there aren't very many. Do you think I should leave him in, or just take him out? I don't want him munching on them over night >.>


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

If you have a magnifying glass you will be able to see the eggs better. If they were fighting they may not have spawned yet. If he was chasing her away that would be an indication that they had spawned. Some males do a lousy job of tending to the eggs and fry. Taking the male out will make the eggs fall to the bottom where they will fungus and die. If you have a male that is eating the eggs you can take him out and lower the water down to about an inch or so and add methylene blue to the water to prevent fungus.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Chard. Lol you know this is the spawn of the female you sent me right? The Blue Lace marble HM one. I love her so much, she is so huge though, bigger then my males lol. 

He was chasing her away, well he was chasing her everywhere around the tank, and they both have pretty torn fins. Hopefully there are some eggs, I would love some of her fry


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

What is the male? I have a couple different strengths reading glasses as well as the magnifying glass for closeup work. You should be able to see little off white to amber colored eggs in among the clear bubbles. Actually she is not the biggest Halfmoon female I have by quite a bit. I have some biggun's. I recently tried spawning one to a big Blue Devil HM male and she flat tore him up. I've never had a problem spawning a smaller male but he's not real aggressive and she took advantage of that fact.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

The male is a Turquoise Delta, my spawn journal is a few threads below this, you can see pics of them both. Yeah lol she has personality alright. Whenever he would see her and go towards her, she would just flare, and he'd turn tail and run back to the nest. 

Her name's Daxia, which means Big Hero lol. A fitting name.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Do your nest look like it has some rice in it? because the eggs will look like little rice or salt. Just make sure to keep a eye on your male and watch if he is eating up the eggs if there any.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Wow! I didn't recognise her.*

I remember reading that thread and thinking the male could be one of mine and that female would pass for a female from my Blue Marble line. She has really colored up since you got her. Good work, now if you can get some cooperation from them.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm going to say there are no eggs... My males behave differently after spawns. They stop chasing the female and tend to the nest in a trance like state. I also notice the female on the opposite side of the tank. I had a spawn of at least 100 fry in a bubble-nest the size of a quarter. Give it a day and hopefully something will hatch. If not, try to spawn them again. It should be easy at this point since they've been conditioned. Good luck with your spawn!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

No eggs  Guess they were just weird looking bubbles. Well I think this time I'm going to condition them for 2 weeks, and condition both males, in case one doesn't work out. Hopefully giving them a bit of extra time to heal and fatten up will help. Keep ya posted!  

And thanks for the help guys.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, booo! 
It's hard to tell sometimes because the areas between the bubbles look white.
Hope you next attempt is successful!


----------

